# Will iWork export as .html email?



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I would like to send biweekly e-newsletters to my clients just like Apple. I also like the templates which are included in iWork. My question is, can a finished one page letter in iWork be exported as an .html email? What do you hear, what do you know?

I suppose I could create a .pdf and send it instead, but I'm worried my clients would not open the "attachments" in their email.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

To answer your question, at least partially, Pages (I assume that's what you mean when you say iWork) can export a document in HTML format. I'm not sure how one would then go about putting that into an e-mail (whether it would be as simple as copying the HTML code and pasting into an message? I don't know). 

What I do know is that personally, I would much rather receive a pdf file than an e-mail with embedded HTML (and frankly, I set up my e-mail client to NOT display it). But maybe it's just me.

MacS


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Bjornbro - What you can do is export the page as HTML, and then open the Page in Safari. Then go to the File menu and choose "Mail Contents of this Page" (Command-I). You now have an HTML email of your exported document.

The catch? Pages does horrible HTML exporting. Every document I've exported has looked nothing like the original in any browser.

I think it might be better to change it to a PDF and export it from Preview as an image file, as it may be possible to put an image inline in a Mail message. I know Mail is still predominantly a rich text messaging Mail client, so I'm not familiar with it's HTML capabilities.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

macsackbut said:


> ...Pages (I assume that's what you mean when you say iWork) can export a document in HTML format.


Yes, that's what I meant to say.



Chealion said:


> ...I think it might be better to change it to a PDF and export it from Preview as an image file...


That's what I was afraid of, still at this time, it's probably best solution.


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

Pages actually exports to PDF, WORD, HTML, RTF, and plain text.

While the format does change a little, indentations may be off a little, it actually works pretty good.

Parousia


----------

